
Start Saving Now, Because Social Security Is Screwed - tdurden
https://reason.com/archives/2018/01/15/start-saving-now-because-socia
======
tomohawk
The sad thing is that this was all known decades ago. The actuaries at social
security predicted when the ponzi scheme would go belly up, and that
prediction has not really changed at all. At this point, the only thing they
can do is inflate the money supply, further penalizing savers.

